# Sub-Contractor Rate for Salt Spreader??



## adamgod60 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, I first want to say that this is a great site and thank everyone in advance for helping answer any of my questions.

I live in Chicago and have been receiving an hourly rate of 80/hr my plowing services. I own a 7 1/2' Western Uni-Mount Plow w/ 4x4 Truck. I just added a Western 1000 Low Profile Salt Spreader and am not sure what to charge hourly as a subcontractor. Salt will be provided to me by contractor. 


1. What would an average rate be for spreading services alone?

2. What would an average rate be for plowing and salting together? 


I have search all forums and have not found an answer. Your help is greatly appreciated.

ADAM G


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

This will be very localized but in my area, my subs spread my product, and I pay them an extra $10 per hour if they have a 2 yd sander.... other areas will be different


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*Ice Control & Anti-skid*

Don't forget to charge for Ice Control & Anti-skid. Most companies forget to charge for that. Its not just the labor. It is Labor + materials used. My mom had someone put some Ice control down she paid by check for the labor when job was completed. Then gotten a bill in the mail for the materials used. She was thinking she already paid for it all. This is before I got some spreaders.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Know your costs*



adamgod60;871181 said:


> Hi, I first want to say that this is a great site and thank everyone in advance for helping answer any of my questions.
> 
> I live in Chicago and have been receiving an hourly rate of 80/hr my plowing services. I own a 7 1/2' Western Uni-Mount Plow w/ 4x4 Truck. I just added a Western 1000 Low Profile Salt Spreader and am not sure what to charge hourly as a subcontractor. Salt will be provided to me by contractor.
> 
> ...


Adam, first and most importantly calculate your costs per hour of operation for your truck, spreader and labor. If you need help with this, you can visit www.profitsareus.com and look at our snow & ice management bidding package. This will calculate all your costs per hour for all the services you offer.

If you have any questions, call me at 800-845-0499.

Thanks


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

adamgod60;871181 said:


> 1. What would an average rate be for spreading services alone?
> 
> 2. What would an average rate be for plowing and salting together?
> 
> ...


The same rate.....I don't differentiate between the two.

The advantage with supplying the salter is the increased opportunity for you to keep it busy.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

My Ice melt store jacked up the price from $7.50 for 50lb bag to $13.78 of Traction Traction Ice Melter. Also the rest of different kinds went up to about 50%. Some are: 50lbs Bag Road Runner Ice Melt , 50 lbs Pail Road Runner Ice Melt , 50 lbs Bag Excel Calcium Chloride Pellets & also said they had a new kind. http://www.scotwoodindustries.com
The new kind is GREEN SCAPES 
The Natural Choice for Ice Melt. ADVANTAGES

• Each granule encapsulated with an organic based alternative de-icer.

• Safer for sidewalks and vegetation than rock salt.

• Enhanced with a COLOR indicator.

• Melts effectively to -10 degrees Farhenheit.

• Composed of natural ingredients.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Outhere Salt Trucks run at around the same price as a Plow truck per-hour...plus material.


----------



## the eggman (Nov 17, 2009)

same pay rate but more hrs playing with the salt


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I get $115 per hour, salting or plowing, salt is provided


----------



## adamgod60 (Nov 22, 2009)

Is the $115/hr rate a subcontractor rate? Is that company located in Chicago?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

nope.......prices are gonna be different by region


----------

